# How many catalytic converters does a 2010 Cube have?



## Darion (Mar 2, 2018)

I need to get my catalytic converter replaced but, when i look up converters for a cube, listings for front and rear converters come up. I have looked and I can only see one. Does the cube actually have any more?


----------



## streetforce1 (Sep 13, 2017)

I believe the California spec cars have 2 converters, and the federal emissions cars have 1. http://www.nissanpartsdeal.com/part...manifold.html?Filter=(6=CAL)&Diagram=140_B004


----------



## Darion (Mar 2, 2018)

Ahhhh, okay. That explains a lot actually. Thank you for the help!


----------



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Darion said:


> I need to get my catalytic converter replaced but, when i look up converters for a cube, listings for front and rear converters come up. I have looked and I can only see one. Does the cube actually have any more?


Hi there, the 1.8 L 2010 Cubes have got 2 converters, and they are replaced together, as there is a pipe between the two. So to replace them, you basically need to remove the pipe with those 2 stock catalytic converters, and install the new one. 2 converters and 1 pipe are one single part with oxygen sensor in the middle. See the schematic in the attachment. And here you can review the catalytic converter options we've got for your 2010 Cube.
Though, if your Cube features standard LEV/LEV2 (LEV is local exhaust ventilation), and you need your Cube to be legal to drive in CA, the best option for you will be to go with these CARB compliant Magnaflow converters. You will need to get a set of 2, cut out the existing ones and weld in the replacements. Here is the link to the Magnaflow catalytic converters that will work on your Cube.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

http://www.rockauto.com/en/moreinfo.php?pk=4797135&cc=1445618&jsn=377

The above shows the schematic.

If you are not in California or NewYork, you could order one of these

http://www.rockauto.com/en/catalog/...,exhaust+&+emission,catalytic+converter,5808t

Yours has 2 O2 sensors. One upstream before this section at the base of the manifold, and a downstream one that goes into the middle of the cat section.

https://ownersmanuals2.com/get/niss...nual-emission-control-system-section-ec-44246


----------

